# "Dead and Gone" (spoilers!)



## Sanveann (May 16, 2009)

OK, I -just- finished this and I'm dying to talk to someone about it! Some of my thoughts:

* I was always a hardcore Bill fan (maybe because I saw the series before I read the books, and I looooove TV Bill), but I think I'm finally seeing what all the fuss over Eric is about! Bill was awesome in this book, too, though.

* I'm so sad about Claudine  The death of TWO pregnant women was a bit too much, IMHO. Maybe I'm extra sensitive to that sort of thing, because I'm the mother of a little one.

Oh, and I can't WAIT for "True Blood" to come back! One more week ...


----------



## Monica (Nov 2, 2008)

I was very disappointed about Claudine as well.  As far as the series goes, i'm not a big fan of it.  For me I think because I read the books before I watched any of the episodes.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

I watched the series as I was reading the books and have my likes and dislikes in each. Its just hard to watch the series if you don't have HBO unless you have the patience to wait for the dvds. What happened to Claudine both shocked and saddened me. Also felt very bad for Jason in this book.


----------



## Sanveann (May 16, 2009)

Yeah, poor Jason really gets a hard time, doesn't he?! Is there ANY book in which he's not being accused of murder, being cheated on, or something else awful?


----------



## ginaf20697 (Jan 31, 2009)

Well Jason is a dirtbag. Half the stuff he brings upon himself.


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

ginaf20697 said:


> Well Jason is a dirtbag. Half the stuff he brings upon himself.


Couldn't agree with you more

I didn't get to see the series on HBO, guess I will have to search for them on the internet


----------



## Sanveann (May 16, 2009)

> Well Jason is a dirtbag. Half the stuff he brings upon himself.


OK, good point!  I think I'm feeling more sympathetic toward him than usual because he didn't do anything bad in this book and still got pounded.

Cheerio, the first season of "True Blood" is on DVD now ...


----------



## txbobbie (Dec 11, 2008)

I loved this book!  We have been passing it around at work so everyone can read it and talk about it.  I think Jason is just bad protoplasm, but he does seem to keep digging his own hole.  It's not his fault about his wife's death, but there is that karma thing...

I am rooting for Eric in the end, although Bill is sweet and loves Sookie, Eric is so much more exciting.  And I think that is who Niles is talking about when he refers to "that vampire."  

What was the point of bring back Quinn?  I am not sure he added much to the story.

...and I can't wait for Sunday...


----------



## Forster (Mar 9, 2009)

txbobbie said:


> I am rooting for Eric in the end, although Bill is sweet and loves Sookie, Eric is so much more exciting. And I think that is who Niles is talking about when he refers to "that vampire."


No it is going to be Sam in the end. The good guys always win.


----------



## Sanveann (May 16, 2009)

Forster said:


> No it is going to be Sam in the end. The good guys always win.


Ehhhh ... I don't know. I never felt like Sookie felt "that way" about Sam.


----------



## Forster (Mar 9, 2009)

Sanveann said:


> Ehhhh ... I don't know. I never felt like Sookie felt "that way" about Sam.


She does, she just doesn't realize it yet, lol.


----------



## Daisysmama (Nov 12, 2008)

I was watching The View this morning.  The guy that plays Bill in the True Blood series was on, promo'ing the start of the second season of the show.  In the conversation with The Ladies, it was brought up that he and Anna P. really are "an item" in real life.  Thought this was an interesting bit of gossip!!!  And he is actually British and had a very "British" accent on the show!!


----------



## txbobbie (Dec 11, 2008)

> No it is going to be Sam in the end. The good guys always win.


Ewww, I feel like Sam is more like a "brother" than a boyfriend. Plus...he's so...well...nice... Nice guys are fine, but how do you go from a Vampire to a sweet collie? Can you say Boring?


----------



## brianm (May 11, 2009)

I agree - it was a excellent book. I also thought it was a bit much to have Claudine get pregnant and then killed the way she was.....
no idea why it was written that way. Oh well...........

I love the books & the HBO series......can't wait for more !!

                  Brian


----------



## Brenda M. (Nov 26, 2008)

Wait a minute, Claude got killed, not Claudine. Or is the Summerland death Oh man, if so, I am not happy about that. 

And, they talk about Clancy living on in Bill as if he really is Clancy and will have to decide to stay on earth or go to fae land? So, is he going to be Clancy or Bill?


----------

